# Geadas na fronteira do Alentejo com o Ribatejo



## kimcarvalho (27 Dez 2006 às 16:32)

Aqui fica uma pequena reportagem que me deu especial gosto a elaborar, feita no dia 26DEZ06, pois já tinha saudade do gelo e do frio a sério.
É na zona da Ponte de Sor (arredores), junto ao Rio Sôr.

Estava uma temperatura de -2,5ºC e era branco por todo o lado.  

Comecemos com a localização; no extremo oeste do Distrito de Portalegre. É este o maior concelho do distrito e é aqui que começa o Ribatejo, por isso o nome do tópico "fronteira" do Alentejo. Fica esta cidade junto ao Rio Sôr, rio este que dá o nome à cidade. E é este rio que "alimenta" a Barragem de Montargil. Como a cidade fica num vale, é muito propícia às geadas.







Um amanhecer gelado, e por isso bastante agradável! 





A excelente temperatura.!    





Gelo e mais gelo.  










Após ter aplicado a conhecida técnica da raspagem com o cartão.  





Ainda deu para fazer uma bolita de gelo!  





Até parecia que tinha nevado.




















Quatro macros da vegetação gelada... 

















Mais geada e gelo:










Um telhado que parecia nevado.  





E aqui o Rio Sôr com a neblina característica, sinal de temperatura mais amena nas suas águas em relação aos gelados terrenos circundantes.









Por último tímidamente sobe o nosso Sol, fazendo disparar as temperaturas, que rapidamente chegsam ao positivo e levam estas geadas fenomenais.


----------



## Seringador (27 Dez 2006 às 17:42)

Mais uma excelente reportagem de um aficionado que já nos habituou ao seu desempenho   
madrugaste não?


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Dez 2006 às 18:36)

Seringador disse:


> Mais uma excelente reportagem de um aficionado que já nos habituou ao seu desempenho
> madrugaste não?



Obrigado!  

Para passar frio  à sempre vontade de sair da cama!


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2006 às 20:35)

Umas boas imagens de geada


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2006 às 22:08)

Parabens kim! Tiraste a barriga de miserias  
Agora espera por Janeiro


----------



## Fernando_ (27 Dez 2006 às 22:12)

Boas fotos de geada, y la última foto del amanecer es preciosa  

Também me ha gustado sempre en inverno ver los ríos con "vapor" por el frío


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Dez 2006 às 10:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Para passar frio  à sempre vontade de sair da cama!



ESTA É A PARTE MAIS DIFÍCIL, SAIR DA CAMA E ENFRENTAR O FRIO LÁ FORA!! AQUI AINDA NÃO TIVE ESTA DISPOSIÇÃO PARA IR NO TOPO DA SERRA (52 KM DE CASA) E TIRAR FOTOS NUM DIA DE MUITO FRIO NO INVERNO, LÁ TEM PEQUENAS QUEDAS DÁGUA QUE CONGELAM, MAIS AINDA NÃO TIVE CORAGEM DE SAIR DA CAMA E IR ATÉ LÁ.QUEM SABE NO PRÓXIMO INVERNO...


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2006 às 01:25)

Excelentes fotos Kim! Ainda bem que podemos sempre contar com a nossa amiga geada, já que essa parece ser a unica maneira em Portugal de termos um natal "branco"...


----------

